# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  How3D Scanning

## csaunders722

Hey everyone,

We have the new Artec Hua 3D scanner which is one of the best 3D scanners available. We are in the DC area and we are able to scan people or objects for graduations, weddings, etc. Please check out and like our Facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/How3D and let us know if we can help you in any way!

Thanks!
-How3D Team

----------


## Tiger

Which scanner? Maybe you mean Artec Eva?!!!

----------

